# Shinerama



## rob_vrs

Hi,

Been trying to contact them regarding an order i received the other week.

However after 3 emails and a message on here iv not had any luck. 

Is anyone else the same?

I will try phoning on monday as i understand the website has been down for last week or so wondering if thats the issue.

Rob


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I can't find Shinearama in DW !


----------



## Jdudley90

They've been moving maybe that's why?


----------



## Ppinno

Give them a message on their Facebook page mate!


----------



## fethead

Polishing section sponsor, so there is a link, but its not working for me and hasn't been for sometime. They used to stock so much varied stuff and this has seemed to have diminished significantly. I've been wondering whether they are having difficulties in business.

Richard


----------



## rob_vrs

Iv messaged on facebook too, they are normally good at replying thats the only thing.

Never mind ill give them a ring on monday see if i have any luck.

Rob


----------



## Ppinno

I had a call from them last week, although I'm not sure what's happened I'm pretty sure they're phone is down as well as I was told to leave a Facebook message if I needed to contact them.


----------



## Sirmally2

They are in the process of moving rob and dont think they r having issues with thwir new phoneline and provider.


----------



## neilb62

They are closed at weekends at the moment due to the move....


----------



## rob_vrs

neilb62 said:


> They are closed at weekends at the moment due to the move....


What about monday, Wednesday, Thursday and yesterday? Haha


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Maybe drop DW admin or DW Chief who may be able to help you..


----------



## Bruce865

Keep us updated please as I would like to see what's happened as they don't seem to be a dw trader anymore


----------



## riggsy

Keep me posted, fired a few emails off and tried calling but they seem to have vanished. I live local so will pop down on mon/Tue


----------



## rob_vrs

riggsy said:


> Keep me posted, fired a few emails off and tried calling but they seem to have vanished. I live local so will pop down on mon/Tue


Will do, seems strange as they were great but literally just disappeared from everywhere, website, facebook and DW. Makes me wonder with selling some stuff off cheap :/


----------



## khurum6392

theve moved to a new address in altrincham


----------



## Admin

DW have also tried to contact Shinerama. 

As far as DW is aware unfortunately Shinerama has ceased trading. 

Im sorry at the present time we have no further information. 

DWC


----------



## rob_vrs

DW Chief said:


> DW have also tried to contact Shinerama.
> 
> As far as DW is aware unfortunately Shinerama has ceased trading.
> 
> Im sorry at the present time we have no further information.
> 
> DWC


Thank you for the information it is a shame as something was missing from my order which they said they would sort out .


----------



## Maniac

That's really odd as I was there just the other week. They were relocating and there are even pictures on Facebook of the new place...?


----------



## Admin

Maniac said:


> That's really odd as I was there just the other week. They were relocating and there are even pictures on Facebook of the new place...?


We thought so too Maniac, but we can only let you guys know what we know.

DWC


----------



## Magic Detail

I'm sorry to hear such news.

The relocation was genuine. I trade with the guys next door to their old unit, so was there during the move and spoke to Phil. I picked some items up from the new place too. Phil never gave any indication they were having difficulties, even when we spoke a few weeks ago. I do know the new unit was considerably cheaper than their last one, despite it appearing as if it was bigger, and with the dwindling stock (which I have also had many chats with them about) it did cross my mind that all wasn't as it seemed. It got to the point when I could no longer use them as suppliers because they never had anything in stock!! A sad day as they were my first suppliers back when I started out.


----------



## R0B

Yes ,afraid they have ceased trading for definite guys.

Spoke with Phil earlier.


----------



## stangalang

Received the same text as rob, sad times, but phil has other plans so don't fear :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Thats not good news. Really nice guys as well


----------



## Jonkegtx

One of the first companies that suplied my detailing needs. :-( Sad to hear! 

Skickat från min ST27i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## nichol4s

stangalang said:


> Received the same text as rob, sad times, but phil has other plans so don't fear :thumb:


Hopefully he'll be able to complete robs order then!


----------



## stangalang

nichol4s said:


> Hopefully he'll be able to complete robs order then!


Fingers crossed nick, its not like the shiny boys to let people down


----------



## petesimcock

I did a 1-day course with them in august and they were great. A real shame if they've folded, hopefully Phil will be back soon enough!


----------



## riggsy

Gutted hope they sort summit else out... Where can I shop local now


----------



## rhyst

Shame


----------



## Guest

Well as most people no me on here as neil who help the lads working there, can confirm that they have closed😞😞


----------



## piston_warrior

Does anyone know if they are planning another detailing venture?


----------



## Guest

No idea yet mate, at the present time no, but who nos what the future holds?


----------



## rob_vrs

Is a shame as they were always helpful and i always went to them to purchase some. Shame I'm missing £20 worth of stuff that i ordered. Wonder where I stand with that


----------



## R0B

baldiloc said:


> Well as most people no me on here as neil who help the lads working there, can confirm that they have closed😞😞


Where you been bro ?


----------



## Guest

Working hard matey, not go on that much here now, how you and the family doing?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

What a shame. Local supplier of all my detailing gear and Phil and Foxx were genuinely nice, helpful guys. 

Good luck with any future ventures guys, hope its very soon.


----------



## Willows-dad

Who's going to bring the totally not a rental van full of goodies to the kds meet next year now? Always seemed like a great little company. Good luck with whatever's next guys. Even if it is just building massively detailed models!


----------



## Wilco

Very sad to hear. I've had a fair few orders off them in the past and always received excellent service. Good luck for what ever the future holds guys.


----------



## chrisc

Shame nice website aswell maybe someone will buy the site and name


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Its a shame to hear this, I popped in personally once when I was in Manchester to get some SV gear and the service was great. Albeit I got the al forte version of the leather cleaner. 

Hope you get reimbursed or something for the missing stuff from your order Rob!


----------



## khurum6392

That is sad news shinerama is where I learned my detailing skills enhancement correction etc phil will come back hes one of the best detailers in europe


----------



## rob_vrs

I presume iv lost my £19? Any help on this?


----------



## Magic Detail

I think you'll just have to write it off mate, although as an unfulfilled order you may get it back once the liquidators have divided up what's left - but you will be right down the queue as distributors will need paying for stock they've not been paid for etc. They owe me £10 for delivery charges when I've actually collected, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's only £19 you're down, lucky it's not any more. Just be patient and see what happens


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

rob_vrs said:


> I presume iv lost my £19? Any help on this?


I think I lost more £19 X 5


----------



## 738ALR

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What a shame. Local supplier of all my detailing gear and Phil and Foxx were genuinely nice, helpful guys.
> 
> Good luck with any future ventures guys, hope its very soon.


I couldn't agree more.

ALWAYS helpful, and never judged my lack of knowledge on new products.

I really do hope they will pop up again soon.


----------



## petesimcock

This makes me glad I didn't scrape together the monies for that damaged pot of crystal rock...


----------



## rob_vrs

Iv just received a letter.

The company has gone in to liquidation and i have received a claim form through to claim my money.

Its such a shame to see, however I appreciate all they have done for me and hope everything turns out for the better.

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs

Magic Detail said:


> I think you'll just have to write it off mate, although as an unfulfilled order you may get it back once the liquidators have divided up what's left - but you will be right down the queue as distributors will need paying for stock they've not been paid for etc. They owe me £10 for delivery charges when I've actually collected, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's only £19 you're down, lucky it's not any more. Just be patient and see what happens


I know its only £19 haha but when you are one apprentice wages £19 goes a long way, to be honest I'm not that fussed about the £19 would rather have what im missing haha.

Thanks anyway we shall see .

Rob


----------



## seaneyb

Thats a big shame, i only ordered from them 3 weeks ago. I wanted to buy that cheap crystal rock wax from them today as well.

Good luck fellas (Y)


----------



## Natalie

If you paid by debit card can you do a chargeback? 
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/visa-mastercard-chargeback


----------



## rob_vrs

Yes i paid on card, however it was Pnue missing from a Master Collection Kit so i obviously don't need to claim the whole amount back, i would just like enough to cover the cost of a bottle to buy some.


----------



## rob_vrs

As a little update just spoke to the company who i received a letter off, and i have been noted as a creditor but due to them not having many assets its unlikely ill see my funds back .

Bit annoying but not much i can do about it now.


----------



## piston_warrior

rob_vrs said:


> As a little update just spoke to the company who i received a letter off, and i have been noted as a creditor but due to them not having many assets its unlikely ill see my funds back .
> 
> Bit annoying but not much i can do about it now.


Chargeback time!


----------



## Spoony

I always bought stuff from these guys, sad news.


----------



## rob_vrs

matthewt23 said:


> Chargeback time!


Not sure if i can with the item being owed is just part of the total i paid. Will speak with bank tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## lonterra

Might be worthwhile having a read of this, too....

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/problem/how-do-i-use-chargeback/

_"Chargeback can be used in cases of goods not arriving, arriving damaged, arriving not as described, or where the merchant has ceased trading."_

_"If, for example, you ordered two items but only one arrived, you can ask for the money back on the item you didn't receive."_

I have bought stuff from them in the past, and they were a great bunch of guys. Real shame......


----------



## Trip tdi

It's a great shame they have gone, they knew their products well and always gave First Class customer service, was a great shock for myself they have gone, but I am sure they will bounce back and might see familiar faces soon I hope.


----------



## Bruce865

What a shame did my training day with them and bought all my products from them!


----------



## rob_vrs

Thank you for the help. I shall call tomorrow.

It is a huge shame as They were my first port of call and great guys and always sorted any issues fast.

Rob


----------



## m0bov

Guess I better peel off the Shinarama sticker from my car window..


----------



## Bradders

That's a real shame, I bought quite a few bits from Shinerama in the past. Shows how tough it is out there..


----------



## chrisc

rob_vrs said:


> Yes i paid on card, however it was Pnue missing from a Master Collection Kit so i obviously don't need to claim the whole amount back, i would just like enough to cover the cost of a bottle to buy some.


Ask swissvax?


----------



## moosh

This is pretty sad news I thought they were a great firm infact the best supplier on here for postage prices and discounts for me being from the highlands in Scotland.


----------



## Envy Car Care

I'm disappointed to read this. Phil and Foxx are a couple of real charecters, a great double act and hope to still see them around in one way or the other....


----------



## Bruce865

Envy Valeting said:


> I'm disappointed to read this. Phil and Foxx are a couple of real charecters, a great double act and hope to still see them around in one way or the other....


They make a rubbish brew though ha


----------



## Kiashuma

This is sad to read, shame when any business fails but at this time of year its worse i feel.

I only used them late last year, but the service was good & price..


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

wow shocked! - I only live 5 minutes down the road and was always calling in for advice and recommendations for products off Phil & Foxx - They were always a great company to deal with and were happy to advise an amateur like myself! will definitely be missed during show season but hope you can sort yourselfs out lads!


----------



## rob_vrs

Credit card company informed and working on it


----------



## kasman

If anybody has any contact details for the creditors or for Phil & Foxx id appreciate it, many thanks in advance.

Phil / Foxx, a call would be nice, thanks!


----------



## clioryan

riggsy said:


> Keep me posted, fired a few emails off and tried calling but they seem to have vanished. I live local so will pop down on mon/Tue


i Also live local and now i have no where to get my stuff from and i refuse to go to halfords i have been a few times to the place they say they have moved to on norman street but there is nothing there but a banner i need to get some stuff


----------



## Derekh929

I think all very well wishing them good luck for the future, but spare a little thought for people that have lost money, personal and other businesses, bankruptcy does not happen overnight most of the time. Been self employed for years and have had to change and adapt many times. But sometimes health and family break ups drag businesses down , or poor management of the business. The thing is seeing companies just restart and wipe slate clean can leave a bitter taste in the suppliers mouth, and bring them down as well,that's my honest opinion on this


----------



## rob_vrs

Derekh929 said:


> I think all very well wishing them good luck for the future, but spare a little thought for people that have lost money, personal and other businesses, bankruptcy does not happen overnight most of the time. Been self employed for years and have had to change and adapt many times. But sometimes health and family break ups drag businesses down , or poor management of the business. The thing is seeing companies just restart and wipe slate clean can leave a bitter taste in the suppliers mouth, and bring them down as well,that make honest opinion on this


Thats whats let me down with them Derek. They have been great in the past, and it was only 3 weeks ago they said they would send me out the bottle I'm missing (which i thought great they are living up to there standards), and as you've said its not something that happens over night, so why couldn't they of mentioned something to me, instead of just completely disappearing.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

That may not be the case though!
I know Phil and Foxx very well. Ive seen this happen many times, a company tries to keep going for their customers and within half hour a bank manager can make a call or turn up for a meeting and the next 10 minutes means a company stops trading. Theres no saying the carpet wasnt pulled from under their feet when they may have been trying to financially sort everything out, this can mean remortgaging and selling everything you own.
Because a company goes to the wall doesnt mean they are sharks, it just means every attempt to keep it going in an increasingly difficult market can mean its just not possible.


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Thats whats let me down with them Derek. They have been great in the past, and it was only 3 weeks ago they said they would send me out the bottle I'm missing (which i thought great they are living up to there standards), and as you've said its not something that happens over night, so why couldn't they of mentioned something to me, instead of just completely disappearing.


Hi Rob I see where your coming from, but my post was more a general observation of the cituation , not just shineramma , it was just everyone wishing them all the best for new venture without considering the other people that are likely caught up in it as well, seen a few since I have been a member


----------



## Derekh929

HeavenlyDetail said:


> That may not be the case though!
> I know Phil and Foxx very well. Ive seen this happen many times, a company tries to keep going for their customers and within half hour a bank manager can make a call or turn up for a meeting and the next 10 minutes means a company stops trading. Theres no saying the carpet wasnt pulled from under their feet when they may have been trying to financially sort everything out, this can mean remortgaging and selling everything you own.
> Because a company goes to the wall doesnt mean they are sharks, it just means every attempt to keep it going in an increasingly difficult market can mean its just not possible.


That is also a very good point and another reason why small businesses are dragged into bankruptcy , as they call the loan in while still can get some back.
Thing is some businesses are thriving in the recovery and expanding like Pollished Bliss, always going to be Winers and losers , and yes does not mean they are sharks totally that's why I had said other examples, was not sure if you was replying to my post or Rob, but very valid points, and never good to see a business fail if being run properly


----------



## halam

What a shame, they were a great bunch, loved their cheesy jokes.

I'm sure it was the last thing they wanted to happen.

I hope everyone gets their money back in some way or another.


----------



## Echoii

Shame to see them go, only just found the place a couple months ago was in there loads buying stuff always helpful and nice guys! Sorry i didn't get a detailing day in now!


----------



## Guest

I can personally vouch for them, one being a family member, and the other two known since school, that there intentions in this was NOT to rip any one off.


----------



## rob_vrs

baldiloc said:


> I can personally vouch for them, one being a family member, and the other two known since school, that there intentions in this was NOT to rip any one off.


I don't believe it was for a minute. I just wonder if a few weeks ago they knew this was happening yet never said anything. Just disappeared.


----------



## stangalang

I care not now, i came up with the "shiny towers" tag and foxx never put one of his "tm"s on it for me. **** em i say!!



Joking of course, hope everyone comes out of it with their money and dignity in tact :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

This really is a true shame. Having met the team a few times they were a real pleasure to trade with and im sure the detailing community will miss them.

However I do hope you make a comeback guys. Its such a shame when something like this happens to such great people.


----------



## bobssignum

Sad news indeed , i noticed a week or so ago that the web site was down, thought i would give them a chance to get back on line but i noticed there is no link at all tonight .
Its a shame they were my principal supplier for a number of years .
I hope you make it back phil & foxxy .


----------



## adjones

We have had sniffs about this for weeks so it shouldn't be that big a shock. The guys must have known it was a possibility, they aren't stupid.


----------



## richardjohn22

That's a pity, I was trying to login for an order and came here to find out what was wrong. I liked them because their selection used to be broader than the other companies in the UK. Good discounts and nice guys too.

Maybe the other popular sites have upped their game in my absence from the UK?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

It's a shame but once the receivers are called into a limited company the directors are shown the door and can have no access to the business, hence why they can't communicate to anyone as Shinearama.
I had great days there with the guys.


----------



## nichol4s

It's a shame when any business folds, but they know where Detailing World is they could have come online and tell people what's what especially those who are out of pocket! 

I do wish them all the best for the future.


----------



## Elliot_C

im sure they'll be on soon to send there regards to those that are out of pocket. Im sure they've got a lot on there plates. All the best of luck to them and hope to see them back on here


----------



## Guest

Well personally I'm gutted for the guys, they are family to me(literally)but the shekels are off, and I can say how it is on here, the ones that no me, personally and off here will have there heads in there hands now lol


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> I think all very well wishing them good luck for the future, but spare a little thought for people that have lost money, personal and other businesses, bankruptcy does not happen overnight most of the time. Been self employed for years and have had to change and adapt many times. But sometimes health and family break ups drag businesses down , or poor management of the business. The thing is seeing companies just restart and wipe slate clean can leave a bitter taste in the suppliers mouth, and bring them down as well,that's my honest opinion on this


Seems to be a common thing these days.

Seen more than ever before are going bust, yet have the means to set up a new business almost immediately after. Some even in the same premises as if nothing actually happened.

The attitudes towards going bust is very relaxed these days. It used to cause outrage, but now seems to be widely accepted as normal.

I hope things work out well for all at a loss.


----------



## Wardy

Sad to hear it confirmed, although I did fear this would be the case when it was clear the new unit wasn't open. 

Does seem a bit strange considering they were apparently moving premises. 

Shame though, given it was really handy to have a local detailing shop!


----------



## Greboth

Kerr said:


> Seems to be a common thing these days.
> 
> Seen more than ever before are going bust, yet have the means to set up a new business almost immediately after. Some even in the same premises as if nothing actually happened.
> 
> The attitudes towards going bust is very relaxed these days. It used to cause outrage, but now seems to be widely accepted as normal.
> 
> I hope things work out well for all at a loss.


That's Limited liability for you, the problem is that there is no legislation to stop it because it is not possible to legislate against it.

Hopefully we got some sort of post from Shinerama as to what happened as it does seem strange to be in the process of moving to bigger and better premises suggesting business was doing well to then close.

Hopefully everyone who has orders outstanding gets their money back too.


----------



## djgregory

Im guessing the moving premises was probably a cover up for them going bust.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Greboth said:


> Hopefully we got some sort of post from Shinerama as to what happened as it does seem strange to be in the process of moving to bigger and better premises suggesting business was doing well to then close.


Don't know if you went to the new premises mate; I did and can confirm that they were a helluva lot worse than when they were at Stag. They were certainly not bigger and better that's for sure.


----------



## Greboth

djgregory said:


> Im guessing the moving premises was probably a cover up for them going bust.


I wouldn't of thought so, it isn't really possible to 'cover up' a business going insolvent due to it being public record. At a guess it was probably to help to save the business in someway, such as lower over heads.

To be honest, this thread is mostly speculation and we may never know the reason for the insolvency. For all we know it could of been no fault of Shinerama's and due to a large debtor going insolvent.



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Don't know if you went to the new premises mate; I did and can confirm that they were a helluva lot worse than when they were at Stag. They were certainly not bigger and better that's for sure.


I have never been to either premises so can't comment either way. I was working on the 'bigger and better' due to it being mentioned previously their move being due to wanting to carry more stock etc.


----------



## jaxcass

Hopefully foxxy will be able to clear some stuff up for you shortly. i did my training with phil and Shiny towers was the reason im hooked on detailing. only went in for a DA and some polishes way back when and now Now ive got bags and bags full of products and a severe obsession with everything detailing!! and this is foxxy and phils fault =D They really did help me out and im certain that what has happened over past couple of weeks has hit them just as much as it has hit people that have lost out. Hoefully they can clear up some stuff and maybe we can find out what actually happened =(


----------



## Auto Finesse

Sorry to hear this news, never like to see anyones business fall foul this type of fate. 

Can totally sympathise with those who are out of pocket, and with those involved in the business too, its a tricky situation for everyone involved.


James


----------



## adjones

When companies make excuses, it often means bad things. We've seen it a bunch of times, offers which seem hard to believe, slow delivery, promises of compensation of sorts, claims of huge business. We're not stupid, we know these suppliers and shops aren't global multinationals. Once they start telling us otherwise, we know they are talking bs for one reason or another.


----------



## joshuahornby

Anyone know of any shops around Manchester way now Shinerama has gone?


----------



## steve from wath

joshuahornby said:


> Anyone know of any shops around Manchester way now Shinerama has gone?


i use motorgeek but they are in dewsbury ,down the m62

cant think of any more manc way


----------



## RDB85

Facebook is still up: https://www.facebook.com/shinearama

Sorry to hear it. Did not know them personally but I wish them all the best. Hope it gets sorted for both the company and the people out of pocket.


----------



## chrissam

Derekh929 said:


> I think all very well wishing them good luck for the future, but spare a little thought for people that have lost money, personal and other businesses, bankruptcy does not happen overnight most of the time. Been self employed for years and have had to change and adapt many times. But sometimes health and family break ups drag businesses down , or poor management of the business. *The thing is seeing companies just restart and wipe slate clean* can leave a bitter taste in the suppliers mouth, and bring them down as well,that's my honest opinion on this


This seems to be pretty much what has happened. The guys of Shinerama are now trading as #####. They are now concentrating on detailing and training services with no retail service. Twitter has now been rebranded from Shinerama to ####

Still feel for customers and suppliers that lost money. It seems wrong that you can go from liquidation to a new company with no regard for the customers that have wasted there hard earned money.


----------



## stangalang

I had noticed they were trading again as ##?. As you say, appears to be soley detailing based now. Time will tell if they return to detailing world or not i guess


----------



## Kerr

Kerr said:


> Seems to be a common thing these days.
> 
> Seen more than ever before are going bust, yet have the means to set up a new business almost immediately after. Some even in the same premises as if nothing actually happened.
> 
> The attitudes towards going bust is very relaxed these days. It used to cause outrage, but now seems to be widely accepted as normal.
> 
> I hope things work out well for all at a loss.


Can't say I was surprised as per my post on the matter before.

I don't doubt for a second they'll be back supplying goods again. That seems to also be a common thing for detailers to progress towards.


----------



## rob_vrs

Still awaiting my £19


----------



## Derekh929

rob_vrs said:


> Still awaiting my £19


I think unless you want to stand in line for your share a few pence in the pound or zero or get a personal cheque from previous company owners you have had your £19 I'm afraid  I wonder what DW would do if they re apply for membership of the site? Was not supprised at the speed of restart tbo, happens daily know


----------



## rob_vrs

Oh i know Derek, iv gone for chargeback through credit card company but it will just be a bonus if it turned up.


----------



## rob_vrs

I also tried buying there old stock but didn't accept my offer and the company wasn't willing to meet at a price  haha


----------



## mr v6

Why are people tip-toeing around with their new name.. Why not just post it on the forum for those who don't know what '##?' means?

Just a thought.


----------



## Derekh929

mr v6 said:


> Why are people tip-toeing around with their new name.. Why not just post it on the forum for those who don't know what '##?' means?
> 
> Just a thought.


Simples it breaks site rules you ain't a paid up member NE free advertising allowed:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

mr v6 said:


> Why are people tip-toeing around with their new name.. Why not just post it on the forum for those who don't know what '##?' means?
> 
> Just a thought.


It was moderators who removed the name.

Think in the circumstances it might be better to let people know the new name.


----------



## k9vnd

So gone are the day's of knocking at the door with a baseball bat?....

As am trade ive had as many builder's just dropping off after having a squad complete 2-3 house's on certain scheme's, the thing is you get no help at all but do the above and your certain to get banged up for it plus pay out compensation.
We had a company go down over night, when asked for payment the secretary calmly said "sorry that company's went into liquidation"... so no £44k then? and you won't be getting the wage's for answering the phone luv... lol... no there trading under #####ltd now...... The next day we were back stripping out boiler's,bathroom's mostly all and before long the plod was at the door investigating theft, we got 17k out of it and lost on the rest.

Am afraid it seem's to be the in thing now day's as already stated, pity we couldn't all go out rack up the credit card's and buy some expencive car's and then claim were bankrupt, Why because they'd be at the door taking it back!! I struggle to see the difference!!


----------



## mr v6

It's a nanny state, treading on egg shells & all that..

So who are they now trading as?


----------



## wylie coyote

Although retail customer have lost money, the suppliers as usual will probably have lost a lot more. But you don't know, perhaps they've started trading again to reduce personal liabilities or to pay something to their key suppliers........only the main people will know the full story.

I've seen it thousands of times because i'm in that sector - there are loads of people who are Directors that know how to play the system (not alledging that's what happened here tho). Most business failure are due to running out of money or just bad business decisions.


----------



## yomchi

Hmm - does seem a tad daft to blank the name out. I can fully understand the bit about "Free Advertising" but with the negative comments on there, surely it's up to the members of the forum to decide whether they want to part with their cash and become a customer of the said company after reading the comments and coming to a decision themselves. For forum members that want to steer clear of Shinearama's "rebirth" company - surely leaving their new trading name in would be to the forum members benefit....


----------



## chrisc

it says on my early email cant under stand why its blanked out on here though
i do now and edited


----------



## k9vnd

Why name and shame?.... 2-3-6 month's down the line it could be changed again..lol...


----------



## stangalang

chrisc said:


> de ville detailing it says on my email cant under stand why its blanked out on here though


Cause they aren't supporters. So obviously, even though its all bad, its still advertising a detailing company that isn't paid up


----------



## chrisc

stangalang said:


> Cause they aren't supporters. So obviously, even though its all bad, its still advertising a detailing company that isn't paid up


ok ill edit it:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

chrisc said:


> ok ill edit it:thumb:


Wont need to lol, it will be done for you, like mine was :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

Any one what the contact number, order enquiry


----------



## Magic Detail

yomchi said:


> Hmm - does seem a tad daft to blank the name out. I can fully understand the bit about "Free Advertising" but with the negative comments on there, surely it's up to the members of the forum to decide whether they want to part with their cash and become a customer of the said company after reading the comments and coming to a decision themselves. For forum members that want to steer clear of Shinearama's "rebirth" company - surely leaving their new trading name in would be to the forum members benefit....


Not everybody has time to read the 'back story' and there's no such thing as bad publicity, so leaving their name in benefits nobody but them. Anyone looking for a NW based detailer, whether for work to be carried out on their car or for training purposes should look one up in the 'find a detailer' section, that's why companies like me pay to support the forum and advertise on it, why should anyone else get their company name banded about for free?

Thread is probably overdue closing tbh, as it's now old news and is serving no purpose other than for people to speculate and for the new company to gain unwarranted exposure.

Best wishes for 2014 folks (my first post of the new year!).


----------



## Kerr

Magic Detail said:


> Not everybody has time to read the 'back story' and there's no such thing as bad publicity, so leaving their name in benefits nobody but them. Anyone looking for a NW based detailer, whether for work to be carried out on their car or for training purposes should look one up in the 'find a detailer' section, that's why companies like me pay to support the forum and advertise on it, why should anyone else get their company name banded about for free?
> 
> Thread is probably overdue closing tbh, as it's now old news and is serving no purpose other than for people to speculate and for the new company to gain unwarranted exposure.
> 
> Best wishes for 2014 folks (my first post of the new year!).


There has been quite a few companies shamed on here for bad practice in the past. Why should it matter if it is a electricity company, an internet company, a mobile phone network or a detailing company?

This is detailing site, so even more relevant.

I don't see publishing the name as giving any advertising or unnecessary exposure, it's just giving DW members the information to make sure they are aware of the potential risks of dealing with such a company.

Personally I think it's in the best interests of DW members to know.

The matter shouldn't be simply swept under the carpet and for the business to walk off scot free.


----------



## svended

Name is still there in post 117 Matt, in the quote. looking at their website now. 
Okay it's a shame they closed and went into liquidation and good news that they are going again under a different name except for the people who lost out, but maybe it was beyond their control that they had to close and maybe now they have restarted and hope once they are financially stable will pay off any bad debts and settle the issues some people are having, nobody really knows what happened and/or going to happen except them. 
All I can say is I wish them well this time around and hope they settles peoples issues soon.


----------



## MatthewR

I like foxx and phill, they have always been very helpful to me personally. 

I also feel bad for all the people have lost out in the problems that shinerama have had. 

Does anyone else find it strange however that they are still Swissvax and Getchniq approved detailers?


----------



## Puntoboy

How does the advertising thing work on here? Did Shinerama pay up for a year? When does it expire? Surely if they are still paid up and it's the same people running the business their name can be given out? Even if it's so that people can say how unhappy they are.


----------



## Magic Detail

Kerr said:


> There has been quite a few companies shamed on here for bad practice in the past. Why should it matter if it is a electricity company, an internet company, a mobile phone network or a detailing company?
> 
> This is detailing site, so even more relevant.
> 
> I don't see publishing the name as giving any advertising or unnecessary exposure, it's just giving DW members the information to make sure they are aware of the potential risks of dealing with such a company.
> 
> Personally I think it's in the best interests of DW members to know.
> 
> The matter shouldn't be simply swept under the carpet and for the business to walk off scot free.


Not suggesting it be swept under the carpet, just the thread be closed as people are now aware they went bump and have been made aware that within days were trading again under a new alias. The questions have all been answered, this thread would still show up in a search if it was closed.

Companies like me which haven't folded, pay a fee to advertise openly on the forum and promote as many products and services as we like - there are hundreds if not thousands of detailing and valeting companies in the UK, so a line must be drawn somewhere, and just because they were one time supporters on here doesn't give them a free pass. As I said before, there is a section where people can search for a NW based detailing firm for their detailing or training needs, we don't need a section of 'where not to shop' which is almost what is being suggested..


----------



## k9vnd

The honest thing to have done as they were paid up trader's and highly recommended through the year's would have been for foxx or phill to have given the admin a head's up of the situation, that way there wouldn't be as much "talked about hype" to upset this years paid trader's and the fact that it would have saved the member's on here from ordering and getting deeply disappointed,especially after receiving 100% throught the year.
Surely they didn't just decide to fold overnight!.
Am sorry but as much as I liked them am afraid they've just slapped everyone in the face, whether it be the company or foxx and phill direct it just goes to show the honesty,respect and customer service wasn't there in the end.


----------



## wylie coyote

MatthewR said:


> I like foxx and phill, they have always been very helpful to me personally.
> 
> I also feel bad for all the people have lost out in the problems that shinerama have had.
> 
> *Does anyone else find it strange however that they are still Swissvax and Getchniq approved detailers*?





wylie coyote said:


> Although retail customer have lost money, the suppliers as usual will probably have lost a lot more. But you don't know, *perhaps they've started trading again to reduce personal liabilities or to pay something to their key suppliers*........only the main people will know the full story.
> 
> I've seen it thousands of times because i'm in that sector - there are loads of people who are Directors that know how to play the system (not alledging that's what happened here tho). Most business failure are due to running out of money or just bad business decisions.


Looks like they've settled any dues with them, or the manufacturers have decided continued trading is the best way to recover their losses....


----------



## mr v6

Derekh929 said:


> Simples it breaks site rules you ain't a paid up member NE free advertising allowed:thumb:


People on a daily basis here post Amazon links, ebay links, Halfords links, Karcher links, Nilfisk links, B&Q & so on.. Should all of those companies names be added to the forums banned words filter because they don't pay anything??


----------



## Mick

mr v6 said:


> People on a daily basis here post Amazon links, ebay links, Halfords links, Karcher links, Nilfisk links, B&Q & so on.. Should all of those companies names be added to the forums banned words filter because they don't pay anything??


It's not really a discussion for the open forum IMO. it's one thing posting an item like a tv, headphones etc which is linked on eBay/Amazon etc.

It's also s slightly grey area posting a detailing item that no traders on here stock, as linking to it will not detract from their business. Posting a link to detailing products or services when there are countless traders already paying for that same privilege is not on though.

Rather than question the admins decision on the open forum about it, I'm sure if you have that big an issue with the rules, you can go to one direct via PM for them to clarify it for you. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Think this has run it's course now


----------

